# Choosing a new clarinet



## OldFashionedGirl

I want to change my clarinet. What you recommend me to buy? A wooden used clarinet or a new plastic clarinet?


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> I want to change my clarinet. What you recommend me to buy? A wooden used clarinet or a new plastic clarinet?


Wooden, sounds so much better .:tiphat:


----------

